# Id help please



## Jackie123 (May 14, 2019)

Can i get help with an ID, i believe this is a male saulosi cichlid. But i'm not sure because of the black markings on the bottom. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ldrmanic (Dec 22, 2019)

I think it is


----------



## Haplochromine guy (Jun 4, 2020)

Just a very very strange Saulosi.


----------

